# Nintendo to shut down Miitomo this year



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 25, 2018)

Couldn't even last longer than miiverse.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 25, 2018)

No great loss played it for a few hours in total got totally bored and deleted it.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)

Well, there goes my chance of another post on the portal. Erm, I mean,
I never really had a chance to use this app because at the time, the mobile device I had was incompatible with the app. So, I can't say I'm exactly sad about it.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 25, 2018)

It doesn't really suck to see this go. Miitomo was a cool concept, but nobody really used it. I had like two friends who actually had it but that was it. It would've been nice if i didn't actually need friends to use literally the entire thing, but it's whatever. Godspeed Miitomo, you were a cool mobile mii maker.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 25, 2018)

another thing i never played lol


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 25, 2018)

f. I actually liked Miitomo.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)

tryed it to see what i could do with those silver coin, but got totally bored...
havent played a lot


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2018)

Heh, was kinda a stupid idea. Like oh, let's hear about your friends secret shit. I could walk up and ask people.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow, that was insanely quick. To have shut down their first foray into the mobile space before not even two years were up means there _really _wasn't anyone using the app, huh? Within my friend circle, everyone used the app for about a week before dropping it and forgetting it existed. If they really wanted this to be a social service people returned to, then they should've added incentives to come back, which they clearly didn't. Furthermore, it was stupidly difficult to add friends. I'm still holding out hope that Nintendo's new online service comes with proper friend features, like searching by username.


----------



## SarCATstic (Jan 25, 2018)

Never really played it since I don't really have any friends...

Oh well...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)

SarCATstic said:


> Never really played it since I don't really have any friends...
> 
> Oh well...


#metoo


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)

Woah, that sucks.
I didn't expect it to die so quickly.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Woah, that sucks.
> I didn't expect it to die so quickly.


Why? Were you really uzing it?


----------



## Xandrid (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow, I didn't see the appeal to this so I never played it, but I didn't think it would die so fast


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Why? Were you really uzing it?


I actually was.
Lost interest over time.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 25, 2018)

Miitomo? Mou ii to omou.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jan 25, 2018)

I remember purposefully putting offensive answers on there in the hopes nintendo bans me



They never did


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I actually was.
> Lost interest over time.


Yea well... i meant, were you using it right now
I tryed it too, like many people,
But my guess is that 85% of those who played it got bored after a week


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> I remember purposefully putting offensive answers on there in the hopes nintendo bans me
> 
> 
> 
> They never did


Hahaha I did exactly the same.
Nothing ever happened.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Hahaha I did exactly the same.
> Nothing ever happened.


Exactly so i kept on doing it because it was funny


----------



## Chary (Jan 25, 2018)

I played Miitomo for a day, and it held my attention for an afternoon. Shocked Nintendo is killing it off so quick but it's no big loss. They should have made a Tomodachi Life game for mobile--I feel like that would have been a larger success.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 25, 2018)

welp i’m just gonna collect my bonus until this short-lived mobile crap faces it’s termination


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 25, 2018)

This isnt a suprise at all. The game barely had content and no special events. It was just look play this boring minigame for new costumes and that was literally it


----------



## Frezgle (Jan 25, 2018)

Miitomo was kinda fun (mostly for the shitposting potential of the photo editor), but the limited nature of communication is what really killed it for me. Once you run out of questions to answer and they start repeating then it's like... now what? Outfits? Meh. I don't know anyone who still uses it so I'm not too surprised.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 25, 2018)

If it only could have been a fully fledged messenger app,


----------



## zoogie (Jan 25, 2018)

Mii Maker was more entertaining than Miitomo.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Used it for like 2 weeks then I lost interest in both Miitomo and My Nintendo


----------



## zoogie (Jan 25, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Used it for like 2 weeks then I lost interest in both Miitomo and My Nintendo


Unlike Miitomo, there's actually some drama to be had with My Nintendo:
Looking and seeing how many useless coins are getting forfeited every month.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 25, 2018)

I remember when this came out and literally everyone I knew was using the TTS engine to spew gibberish and really lame suicide jokes

glad that this is just dust in the wind now


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 25, 2018)

It needed Mako to be the spokesperson.



I've been enjoying that show lately.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 25, 2018)

Well this is fucking dumb... I just got an outfit I finally fucking like. :/


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Jan 25, 2018)

then they shut down the online


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 25, 2018)

zoogie said:


> Mii Maker was more entertaining than Miitomo.


preach the truth!


----------



## Foxchild (Jan 25, 2018)

Tried it out at launch.  Kinda seemed like it was digging for private info, so I decided to reclaim the room on my phone for something else (final fantasy mobius needed to update)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2018)

With some luck they'll kill Mii's altogether, those things are an atrocity.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> No great loss played it for a few hours in total got totally bored and deleted it.



marken is that u?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 25, 2018)

Press f to pay respects.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Jan 25, 2018)

I played the app probably once and then stopped. Still have it, just don't launch it. It was an ok game.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Woah, that sucks.
> I didn't expect it to die so quickly.


I did. It was a phone app that didn't offer much.. Zzzzzz...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm a good Christian, so I forgive you, for you do not know what you're saying. Godspeed.


----------



## Tony_93 (Jan 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Well, there goes my chance of another post on the portal. Erm, I mean,
> I never really had a chance to use this app because at the time, the mobile device I had was incompatible with the app. So, I can't say I'm exactly sad about it.


Flooding much?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I did. It was a phone app that didn't offer much.. Zzzzzz...


I mean. It could have lived some more time.
Especially when you know how mobile games tend to never die, for some reason.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I mean. It could have lived some more time.
> Especially when you know how mobile games tend to never die, for some reason.


The ones that stay alive are the ones that bring in more money than they really should.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> The ones that stay alive are the ones that bring in more money than they really should.


Yeah, and they're the shittiest ones.
So bad people seem to enjoy crap.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah, and they're the shittiest ones.
> So bad people seem to enjoy crap.


Kind of why I despise the phone market. My coworkers are real big into these games. Which is fine, but when they talk about putting $100 of their paycheck into it I have to question their sanity.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 25, 2018)

And nothing of value will be lost.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 25, 2018)

and all the nintendo rewards peeps were stupid enough to buy all go down the drain now


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 25, 2018)

RIP Miis. Probably one of the better things Nintendo did, they seem to be killing them off as fast as possible. (not that this app is any loss)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 25, 2018)

It was nice while it lasted...


----------



## Xabring (Jan 25, 2018)

a miitopia would have been better. but yeah, it was interesting at first, and then it got BORING REALLY FAST


----------



## Jayro (Jan 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


> "2018 will be the year of Luigi."


_"Mr. Iwata explained that Luigi appeared in Mario Bros. when it was first released on July 14, *1983*. Since it had been 30 years since Luigi's first appearance, it was decided that *2013 *would be "The Year of Luigi". The first third of the Nintendo Direct was dedicated to soon-to-be-released games related to Luigi."_


----------



## Tony_93 (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Kind of why I despise the phone market. My coworkers are real big into these games. Which is fine, but when they talk about putting $100 of their paycheck into it I have to question their sanity.



But you probably own several consoles that costed you a few hundred dollars each and they question your sanity for putting a few hundred dollars into a new console when you already own several others that play similar games... 

I guess if you really enjoy something and have the disposable income to invest on it, you have found your value in the enjoyment you get, some people dont like videogames and rather watch movies, doesnt mean they should judge and question your sanity for dropping whatever ammount you do on your PC/console videogames.

You are doing to them exactly the same people (who thino videogames are useless) do to us when you judge them for playimg what they enjoy and spending whatever ammount they do


----------



## T-hug (Jan 25, 2018)

Not even slightly surprised. It was a shallow experience probably used to gain some data from everyone that downloaded it.
One good thing to come out of it is I learned I suck at Zelda Picross


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 25, 2018)

Never did play. Not planning to either.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jan 25, 2018)

Tony_93 said:


> But you probably own several consoles that costed you a few hundred dollars each and they question your sanity for putting a few hundred dollars into a new console when you already own several others that play similar games...
> 
> I guess if you really enjoy something and have the disposable income to invest on it, you have found your value in the enjoyment you get, some people dont like videogames and rather watch movies, doesnt mean they should judge and question your sanity for dropping whatever ammount you do on your PC/console videogames.
> 
> You are doing to them exactly the same people (who thino videogames are useless) do to us when you judge them for playimg what they enjoy and spending whatever ammount they do


when one puts several hundred dollars into buying a console, they are putting money into a physical device which has a valid, long lasting, real world use. when one puts a hundred dollars into microtransactions, they are simply burning that money for immaterial virtual nothingness. Whether you or I deem that purchase useful or worth the money is meaningless. On one hand, I get a rather physical piece of technology capable of performing fast calculations and rendering things in real time, in the other we have pixels on the screen.


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 25, 2018)

That was really quick... What is happening to my Mii


----------



## Reploid (Jan 25, 2018)

anohter failed mii project. I wonder why this stupid ugly dolls weren't perished as a whole.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 25, 2018)

So what do we spend our useless My Nintendo coins on now?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 25, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> So what do we spend our useless My Nintendo coins on now?


shitty wallpapers for your phone


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 25, 2018)

It is a shame they're not keeping the Miis. I liked the Fire Emblem Heroes clothes.


----------



## SquidgyBean (Jan 25, 2018)

its a  shame, i wanted Miitomo to do really well. I loved the dressing my Mii up and that was about it. I tried to keep playing but it was just boring. maybe they should implement the style/features from miitomo into the switch and ds.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 25, 2018)

Tried it, got bored of it, deleted it.

Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 25, 2018)

lmao i remember only playing this twice and completely forgot it existed. good riddance bad rubbish.


----------



## Owenge (Jan 25, 2018)

Never heard of this app.... soooo no real loss


----------



## goldensun87 (Jan 25, 2018)

Never even heard of it, so I could care less.


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 25, 2018)

Going to miss this. I know I have played hours for that Metroid skin!

EDIT: I can't play the game anymore? Error 801-1102-0000


----------



## Proust (Jan 25, 2018)

Wish they got rid of all Mii all together. I seriously can’t be the only one being so annoyed by them on the WiiU...


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 25, 2018)

And there it goes one huge part of the rewards catalogue of MyNintendo


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 25, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> And there it goes one huge part of the rewards catalogue of MyNintendo



Totally forgot about that -_-


----------



## Fugelmir (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2018)

this is the first I've heard pf the app .-.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 25, 2018)

well dam, that was fast, it was kinda intresting for a little while, but there weren't many questions to answer too leading to not many answers to read so...ya :/


----------



## Tony_93 (Jan 25, 2018)

samcambolt270 said:


> when one puts several hundred dollars into buying a console, they are putting money into a physical device which has a valid, long lasting, *real world use.* when one puts a hundred dollars into microtransactions, they are simply burning that money for immaterial virtual nothingness. Whether you or I deem that purchase useful or worth the money is meaningless. On one hand, I get a rather physical piece of technology capable of performing fast calculations and rendering things in real time, in the other we have pixels on the screen.



And what is that real world use that you talk of again? I don't see any real world use you can get from spending hundreds of hours in Skyrim, Call of Duty and any other game for that matter...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)

Jayro said:


> _"Mr. Iwata explained that Luigi appeared in Mario Bros. when it was first released on July 14, *1983*. Since it had been 30 years since Luigi's first appearance, it was decided that *2013 *would be "The Year of Luigi". The first third of the Nintendo Direct was dedicated to soon-to-be-released games related to Luigi."_


The Year of Luigi 2? Anyways, let's not get off-topic.

I swear, if this means Nintendo is killing Miis soon, I will... Do something.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

Tony_93 said:


> But you probably own several consoles that costed you a few hundred dollars each and they question your sanity for putting a few hundred dollars into a new console when you already own several others that play similar games...
> 
> I guess if you really enjoy something and have the disposable income to invest on it, you have found your value in the enjoyment you get, some people dont like videogames and rather watch movies, doesnt mean they should judge and question your sanity for dropping whatever ammount you do on your PC/console videogames.
> 
> You are doing to them exactly the same people (who thino videogames are useless) do to us when you judge them for playimg what they enjoy and spending whatever ammount they do


Sorry, no. I'm not. That isn't even a valid argument, to begin with. I own a few consoles, yeah. It's like spending a hefty amount of money on phones or tablets to play those money pits.

Most of these "successful" mobile games require one of two play styles. You either grind countless hours, or you pay to advance. Guess which one is the more popular route? This is exactly why Battlefront 2 received a lot of flack. That and you're already spending $60 for a game.. You're free to spend your money how you choose. Doesn't make you smart to pour money into a game that does nothing for you.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Jan 25, 2018)

They have miis in the switch. If miis were being killed off, why would it be in a new game console?


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 25, 2018)

All i can really hope is for the customization to be part of a new concept. I redownloaded the app on my tablet to save
the Miifotos i had and realized my Mii looks super girly for a boy ever since the app launched two years ago.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jan 25, 2018)

Tony_93 said:


> And what is that real world use that you talk of again? I don't see any real world use you can get from spending hundreds of hours in Skyrim, Call of Duty and any other game for that matter...


the real world use is that it physically does things. whether what it does matters, again, is meaningless. The difference is between paying several hundred dollars on bits and bytes, versus spending several hundred dollars on a physical real world object that has a physical use. whether or not you consider the use of that worthwhile, purchasing a physical object is objectively more meaningful than spending it on what is quite literally nothing.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2018)

And on this day, not a single fuck was given.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 25, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> And there it goes one huge part of the rewards catalogue of MyNintendo


Your coins expire, and now the app where people spend most of their coins is gonna expire! Really, this is fine /s


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 25, 2018)

Played for about 20mins, then uninstalled.

_Shittiest social platform since Snapchat._


----------



## KoalaBoy (Jan 26, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Well, there goes my chance of another post on the portal. Erm, I mean,
> I never really had a chance to use this app because at the time, the mobile device I had was incompatible with the app. So, I can't say I'm exactly sad about it.



same here. 
the worst of all is: we probably didnt miss much, as general opinion goes


----------



## foob (Jan 26, 2018)

Everything I know about Miitomo comes from this song. Like most invasive apps, I'm sure it was a good data-collection app for Nintendo.


----------



## Xabring (Jan 26, 2018)

The only thing that I'll really miss is the text to speech part. But well...that's about it, and I doubt Nintendo will make that engine available to the public.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2018)

and no one on earth shed a single tear


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 26, 2018)

Played it when it first came out, but didn't play it for long. There wasn't much to it since it was like a terribly watered down version of Tomodachi life.


----------



## sonictails2000 (Jan 26, 2018)

NEVER played it the first time, so i'll try it out over the next few months.


----------



## Giodude (Jan 26, 2018)

This might as well be my best friend dying.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 26, 2018)

That's why i dont play or pay for things that are useless after the server is down.....


----------



## Viri (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh, I forgot this existed. I played some Mii RPG game on 3DS, where the Miis you get are randomly generated by the online community. It was pretty fun, and funny as fuck at the random people you'd get. I remember being surprised and laughing for a while when the mayor was Gabe Newell.


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 27, 2018)

It does seem like the powers that be are just done with Mii's altogether. Especially surprising, given that they were shiggy's creation, and his ego gets a lot of pull there.

First problem with Miitomo, was that there was eff all to do on it. It just seemed like it was there to mine survey data from us.

The next problem was that much of the stuff available on it were behind a glorified pachinko machine. And seeing how Konami imploded to chase that niche, any gamers aware of this turn would have a sour taste in the mouth from this method.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 27, 2018)

First Miiverse and now Miitomo.


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jan 27, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 112038​
> Nintendo will be shutting down the online service to one of its first ever mobile apps, Miitomo, later this year. Launched in March 2016, Miitomo was a phone app that utilized Nintendo's Mii characters in a social game. On May 9, 2018, the game will entirely cease to function. Clothing you've unlocked will not be usable, any and all friend answers you've received will be deleted, photos you've saved to the app will be deleted unless saved to your device, and sale of premium Miitomo coins will stop. Daily login bonuses will continue up until the game stops functioning, so players can still play the minigames before May 9th.
> 
> Source


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 28, 2018)

anything with mii's is doom a few years later IMO.


----------



## Pachee (Jan 28, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> It doesn't really suck to see this go. Miitomo was a cool concept, but nobody really used it. I had like two friends who actually had it but that was it. It would've been nice if i didn't actually need friends to use literally the entire thing, but it's whatever. Godspeed Miitomo, you were a cool mobile mii maker.


It was a cool idea but the way Nintendo runs things killed it after a few weeks.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm surprised they are doing this already. The app is still so young!


----------



## ThoD (Jan 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm surprised they are doing this already. The app is still so young!


It is young, but like Pokemon GO, terrible management of it and the massive loss of interest and as nobody cares about MyNintendo (for in-game stuff) anymore, it's hardly making any profit. PGO managed to last longer because of the brand, no surprise Miitomo is dying.


----------



## Pachee (Jan 28, 2018)

ThoD said:


> It is young, but like Pokemon GO, terrible management of it and the massive loss of interest and as nobody cares about MyNintendo (for in-game stuff) anymore, it's hardly making any profit. PGO managed to last longer because of the brand, no surprise Miitomo is dying.


My Nintendo will likely get closed once that paid switch online arrives since they keep delaying the Switch part and despite the 3DS having much more content than the Wii U they still offer crap rewards/discounts.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 28, 2018)

Pachee said:


> My Nintendo will likely get closed once that paid switch online arrives since they keep delaying the Switch part and despite the 3DS having much more content than the Wii U they still offer crap rewards/discounts.


I still wonder what made them get so stingy with the rewards on there... There have hardly been 2-3 rewards even remotely decent!


----------

